# Does anybody like toasting their oats?



## Premo55 (Mar 15, 2004)

Tastes SO much better this way...take a dry skillet/pan, and toast your oats on it for about 3 minutes, until they start smelling aromatic....Try your steel-cut oats this way, it's amazing, trust me.

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2004)

That actually sounds really really good   I'm going to try that.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 15, 2004)

No kidding.  I am going to try a version of that too.  I want to try fried oatmeal.  Plan is to cook it up normally then just fried it for a few minutes like you would rice after it is cooked to give it good flavor.

Cool idea!  I've read lots of boring oatmeal threads in my spare time and haven't heard of this interesting suggestion

I assume you mean to toast them raw but....

It will be a little like homemade cheerios right out of the oven...but not all processed and fake/crappy


----------



## Premo55 (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeah, I mean toasting them raw.

Peace.


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 15, 2004)

i bet it really brings out the nutty flavour of the oats, especially the irish steel cut ones.  Toasting the oats is also great for toppings, isn't that how they make granola but with honey and sugar and stuff like that


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 16, 2004)

this sounds good!  i'm going to have to try.  thanks!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 16, 2004)

Yumm this sounds awesome. I had heard of it before but never tried. Now Im going to have to! 
thanks Premo!


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

After you toats em what / how would you eat em?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> After you toats em what / how would you eat em?




with a spoon probably 

About how long does it take?  I don't want to end up burning them.


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2004)

The GI stays the same when we toast the oats?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2004)

who cares you should be eating it with protein anyway.

if anyhting I would assume the GI is lower when you taost them then when you boil them because they are not softend up and broken down that way.


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2004)

I know that we should eat them with protein source.. but if they toasted and crispy, all the good fiber is gone and that leaves you with Hi GI oats


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2004)

what???  The GI would probably be higher, like if you ate them completely raw.  I don't understand how the fiber would be gone if toast them?


----------



## Premo55 (Mar 16, 2004)

Uhhh...you toast them, then cook them the usual way. And it's ridiculous to assume that toasting them removes the fiber from them. The heck gave you that idea?

Peace.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> Uhhh...you toast them, then cook them the usual way. And it's ridiculous to assume that toasting them removes the fiber from them. The heck gave you that idea?
> 
> Peace.



oh, you even cook them the real way after they are toasted.  I figured I was just going to eat them raw like that...haha


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2004)

I would think just like brown rice rice crisps are made from brown rice.. but they end up being high in GI because they rice crisps


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I eat rice cakes.  Highly Glycemic and satisfy cravings.



doesn't that also go with the toasted oats?


----------



## Premo55 (Mar 16, 2004)

Funkster, you'll know when they're done, turn the burner off right when they start smelling aromatic, then let em sit there for a few seconds.

It's really your choice, I toast the oats I throw in my PWO shake as well, so you can eat them raw if wanted. I believe granola is prepared this way.

Peace.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

Premo I  you!!!!! 
I toasted my oats yestarday and today and absolutly LOVE THEM!!!!!!!  omg sooooo good! thank you!


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2004)

Toast them, chop some almonds and toast them with the oats and add some cinnamon for flavor. "Home made granola "


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Toast them, chop some almonds and toast them with the oats and add some cinnamon for flavor. "Home made granola "




sounds yummy too Sara! hmm could add some dried cranberries and blueberries too!  great idea! thanks


----------



## wantskinny (Mar 19, 2004)

Do you get the same value if you don't cook your oats???  Sometimes running late I just add 1 tablespoon to raw oats and eat.  Is this OK - are you still getting the nutritional value from it???


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2004)

AJ- I want a cute avi like you'rs.. can you get me one?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by wantskinny *_
> Do you get the same value if you don't cook your oats???  Sometimes running late I just add 1 tablespoon to raw oats and eat.  Is this OK - are you still getting the nutritional value from it???




this is fine. I have added oats to my shake many times. same nutritional value wether it is raw or cooked!  


Sara- I see what I can do!


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 19, 2004)

Wow it did tatse good 

Now try to find a way to make tuna not taste horrible


----------



## Premo55 (Mar 19, 2004)

^^ Mix it with chopped onions, garlic, cottage cheese, a dash of worcestershire sauce and a sachet of Splenda. Or remove the cottage cheese, mix in some whole eggs (I use one egg to one can of tuna) and a little bit of wheat bran or flax seed to bind it together, pan fry with Pam on a skillet to make tuna burgers. Splenda makes everything taste great.

I don't eat tuna anymore, though.

Peace.


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2004)

Mix Tuna with spinach and olive oil  and sundried tomatoes if you want


----------



## senimoni (Mar 19, 2004)

ARe you toasting them completly with out grease or Pam?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2004)

I have an awsome tuna burger recipe at Avant somewhere.  They are unbelievable


----------



## senimoni (Mar 19, 2004)

What don't you have a recipe for


----------



## Jill (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Premo I  you!!!!!
> I toasted my oats yestarday and today and absolutly LOVE THEM!!!!!!!  omg sooooo good! thank you!


After you toasted them how did you eat them? With what?


----------



## Premo55 (Mar 19, 2004)

I dunno if you guys are doing it how I do it, which is toast it and cook it as usual, adding Splenda, cinnamon and X essence. Also, I don't use Pam, I use a dry skillet.

Peace.


----------



## senimoni (Mar 19, 2004)

X essence?????


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

I used a dry skiellet too Premo. 
Jillybean - after I roasted them I just added water as normal and cooked them in the microwave then added a teeny bit of splenda and cinnamon and strawberries!


----------



## Premo55 (Mar 19, 2004)

X= whatever flavour you desire

Peace.


----------



## once was fat (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok I knew that toasting your oats smelled and tasted like something that I have had in the past.  As I was toasting my oats before cooking them tonight I figured it out.   

SUGAR SMACKS.   Dose anyone remember that ceral as a kid?


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2004)

Sugar Smacks?


----------



## once was fat (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Sugar Smacks?


Yeh I pretty sure thats what they were called.  Remeber the character was a frog.


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2004)

What year was that?


----------



## once was fat (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> What year was that?


I would say late 80's early 90's


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2004)

I remember the green frog and the box was red.. these are yummy!


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2004)

http://www.cuttingsarchive.org.uk/miscella/cuttings/smacks/smaksfrnt.htm


----------



## once was fat (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I remember the green frog and the box was red.. these are yummy!


Yeh thats it your right on the money.


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2004)

I love cereal.. I can eat cereal all day


----------



## once was fat (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> http://www.cuttingsarchive.org.uk/miscella/cuttings/smacks/smaksfrnt.htm


Where's the frog?  I never saw that box but my age would explaine that since thats the box from 71


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2004)

I think the box with the frog started in 90's and the link was the first time they advertised the cereal.. in 70's


----------



## once was fat (Mar 23, 2004)

Here it is.  theimaginaryworld.com/tic737.jpg[/URL
woops wrong one ]


----------



## once was fat (Mar 23, 2004)

http://theimaginaryworld.com/tic737.jpg


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2004)

too much sugar!


----------



## Phred (Mar 24, 2004)

I roasted my oats before cooking them for breakfast the other day.  I honestly did not notice a difference.  However, later I roasted a couple of cups of oats for my protien bars and that made a real difference in the texture.  More of a nutty flavor and added some crunch to the bars.  Thanks for the suggestion Premo.


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 24, 2004)

i gotta try toastin my oats, although i always that smacks kinda smelled a little funky when  you poured milk on it


----------



## squanto (Mar 24, 2004)

how about that recipe? when i eat my tuna i put about 10 tbs mayo per can... im thinking this is not the most healthy thing.


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Phred *_
> I roasted my oats before cooking them for breakfast the other day.  I honestly did not notice a difference.  However, later I roasted a couple of cups of oats for my protien bars and that made a real difference in the texture.  More of a nutty flavor and added some crunch to the bars.  Thanks for the suggestion Premo.


How do you make you'r protein bars?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by squanto *_
> how about that recipe? when i eat my tuna i put about 10 tbs mayo per can... im thinking this is not the most healthy thing.



not at all!!


----------



## Phred (Mar 24, 2004)

My protien bars are 3/4 cup honey, 1 cup peanut butter (chunky gives more texture), 2 cups of oatmeal (uncooked, but now toasted thanks to Premo) and 2 cups of protien powder.  

I put the honey, PB and oatmeal in a glass bowl, zap in the microwave for about 4 minutes till it all mixeds really easy.  Then I mix in the protien powder.  Once all mixed I roll out on a cookie sheet about 1/2-inch thick and refrigurate for an hour or so.  Then cut into bars.  They tend to stick together in my rubbermaide container so I put wax paper between layers.  I keep in the frige.  You can adjust the PB and honey to your taste.  Taste good, and all natural.    If you want to increase the protien content you can use less oatmeal and more protein powder.  One batch lasts me about a week.  I usually have them in the morning between my first and second breakfast or beween second breakfast and first lunch (for the simple carbs).  I suppose you could eat one before a workout to up you carbs.


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Phred *_
> My protien bars are 3/4 cup honey, 1 cup peanut butter (chunky gives more texture), 2 cups of oatmeal (uncooked, but now toasted thanks to Premo) and 2 cups of protien powder.
> 
> I put the honey, PB and oatmeal in a glass bowl, zap in the microwave for about 4 minutes till it all mixeds really easy.  Then I mix in the protien powder.  Once all mixed I roll out on a cookie sheet about 1/2-inch thick and refrigurate for an hour or so.  Then cut into bars.  They tend to stick together in my rubbermaide container so I put wax paper between layers.  I keep in the frige.  You can adjust the PB and honey to your taste.  Taste good, and all natural.    If you want to increase the protien content you can use less oatmeal and more protein powder.  One batch lasts me about a week.  I usually have them in the morning between my first and second breakfast or beween second breakfast and first lunch (for the simple carbs).  I suppose you could eat one before a workout to up you carbs.



Sounds great!  especially when you not heating the protein, that might destroy it's nuritient.. I would just skip the honey
Do you think it would work if I just mix oats and protein?


----------



## Phred (Mar 25, 2004)

Yes it will work with no honey.  I suggest 2 cups of PB.  Depending on the fat content of the PB.  Make sure you heat it up in the microwave so it is easy to stir.  I have made it with less amounts of honey and it has worked.  I am not real crazy about PB, so the honey helps with the flavor for me.  I will prolly make my next batch with less honey and see if I can reduce my simple carbs.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2004)

What heat do u dtoast them on?


----------



## Phred (Mar 25, 2004)

I just used a plain old frying pan on the stove.  No oil or anything, just the oats in the pan over a med heat.


----------

